# Two ILARNG Soldiers KIA



## Gypsy (Jun 23, 2009)

Another couple of Soldiers from our NG deployment have been KIA.  One correction is that SGT Smith is not from C Troop, 2-106 Cav based in Aurora, IL.  He was with HHC based in Kewanee, but was assigned to our Troop for mob purposes.

May these Warriors Rest in Peace, prayers out for the injured.  This is the official press release



> ILLINOIS ARMY NATIONAL GUARD SOLDIERS KILLED IN AFGHANISTAN
> Two Illinois Soldiers killed in action June 19
> 
> SPRINGFIELD – Staff Sgt. Joshua Melton, 26, with Headquarters and Headquarters Company, 2nd Battalion, 130th Infantry based in Marion, and Sgt. Paul Smith, 43, with Troop C, 2nd Battalion, 106th Cavalry based in Aurora, were killed in action June 19 in Afghanistan.
> ...


----------



## AWP (Jun 23, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## tova (Jun 23, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 23, 2009)

RIP


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 23, 2009)

RIP, salute.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 23, 2009)

RIP.  So sorry to hear this Gypsy.  My condolences.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 23, 2009)

Rest in peace.


----------



## snake_doc (Jun 23, 2009)

RIP brothers


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 24, 2009)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 24, 2009)

Rest in peace Warriors. We've got the watch.


----------



## SexyBeast (Jun 24, 2009)

RIP Warriors. Thanks for your service.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Rest in peace....you are not forgotten


----------

